# 71 j series ford flex-o-hitch disc harrow



## dewayne isaacs (Jul 24, 2020)

my old j series flex-o-hitch bearings are giving up the ghost clam shell halfs and spools are breaking apart after some research it appears that the three piece cast iron bearing assemblies are no longer available. ag supply sells similar bearing kits for square gang bolts and although the two piece clam shell would work the inner spools are 7 1/2 inch and mine are 7 inch and my gang bolts are round 15/16 inch diameter has anyone used these kits to modify a j series? any info would be greatly appreciated i hate to scrap it my dad bought it new in late 71 we have used it for gardening deer plots for years it has been reliable and very effective kinda like a part of the family. thanks ike


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dewayne, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would contact Messick's Parts Hotline at 877-260-3528. If anybody can find the bearings you seek, they can.


----------



## dewayne isaacs (Jul 24, 2020)

EdF said:


> Howdy Dewayne, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I would contact Messick's Parts Hotline at 877-260-3528. If anybody can find the bearings you seek, they can.


i appreciate that im going to call them i noticed on there web page that the bearing half and the spool are discontinued but it also says they have many other not online suppliers that could possibly have the parts so im calling them and thanks for the info EdF it would be a lot easier with correct parts because this is the first gang removed i still have the other three to remove clean repair and reinstall but its worth the effort labor of love if you know what i mean thanks again Dewayne


----------

